# Crazy Buff Orpington ?



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a Buff Orpington that stays on the top roost in the coop probably 95% of the day. She just walks back & forth all day long, just squawking. None of my other Orpingtons do this, nor do my other breeds. Is there something wrong with her?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

does she eat? It doesn't sound normal. Is there someone bullying her?


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

I see her down once in awhile, so I assume she's eating, drinking and laying her egg each day. She's a big buff with any attitude and I've never seen anyone picking on her, so I don't think she's being bullied.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would get myself a drink and sit out with them and study what's going on. Is there a rooster there?


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

There is a rooster, but I don't recall seeing him on her.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You're right Vmjllc. She IS crazy: CERTIFIED!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chickens have individual personalities.Maybe your BO is a loner.I've had a couple that didn't like being with the flock and would hide from the others.They preferred to be with me.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Hmmm... might be. That crazy bird squawks and pecks at people too. Maybe she just all the sudden hates everything & everybody ? We've had her for about a year and it's only been the last 2-3 months she's been like this. Weird...


----------



## oldhen2345 (May 14, 2017)

*Crazy Orpington*



vmjllc said:


> I have a Buff Orpington that stays on the top roost in the coop probably 95% of the day. She just walks back & forth all day long, just squawking. None of my other Orpingtons do this, nor do my other breeds. Is there something wrong with her?


My BO, Alberta is my pal. She sits on my lap every morning to discuss the day. She is a little crazy too. She marches back and forth in front of the gate every morning around 6:45 and screeches until I come out with the food. I know my neighbors hate me. I don't have a roo, but this is just as loud. At night, I usually sit out on the patio and watch Chicken TV until they go in for the night. That silly chicken stands in the pop door and screeches until I go in the house. I guess she thinks I am too dumb to know it is bedtime. LOL.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

OMG...LMBO ! Gotta love the chickens... even the crazy old birds.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

oldhen2345 said:


> My BO, Alberta is my pal. She sits on my lap every morning to discuss the day. She is a little crazy too. She marches back and forth in front of the gate every morning around 6:45 and screeches until I come out with the food. I know my neighbors hate me. I don't have a roo, but this is just as loud. At night, I usually sit out on the patio and watch Chicken TV until they go in for the night. That silly chicken stands in the pop door and screeches until I go in the house. I guess she thinks I am too dumb to know it is bedtime. LOL.


I have a psycho too. Sees me, cries for me till I pick her up, follows me around, pecks at me, loves to be rocked. I can't hold her and let her face me, lol.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont have a psycho hen. However one of my Barred Rock hens throws her chest out, flaps her wings, sticks her neck up and crows like a rooster...a sick crow. She does this most mornings until I go out to the pen and give them some crack. She has ME trained lol.
Just as long as she keeps laying eggs, I dont care if she crows all day.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

A crowing hen...now that's funny ! Makes her special.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

vmjllc said:


> A crowing hen...now that's funny ! Makes her special.


Yeah, it happens once in awhile when there isnt a rooster in the flock. The dominant hen will sometimes act like a rooster. Just as long as she doesnt change sex and continues to lay eggs, I wont cull her.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think a lot of us have "special" chickens.I have Precious,who was an only chick that grew up with the dog.She thinks she is a dog and bullies the dog who is terrified of her and just her.She will hold an egg in until she gets in the house to the dirty laundry basket to lay.She gets on the couch and naps,like the dog, and will chase him off to take his warm spot.She likes to have her belly rubbed.She's my "special"chicken.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

WOW ! That's a cool chicken ! Is Precious potty trained to go outside ? If so, how did you get her to do that ? I'd love to do that with mine so I can avoid chicken diapers.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got a crazy Buff Orpington also. Her name is BaldMeanie.

She's constantly chattering, wants to be in my lap all the time, but when I let her in my lap she pecks at me.

She loves to be snuggled, but I can't really trust her. Most of my Orpington's have been trustworthy and would never have peck me. This one can be an a-hole. Pardon my honesty.

She's number four in the pecking order, and she was trying to dominate the other birds so much that they ganged up on her and pull all the feathers off of her head. They did it very meticulously as well, there were no scabs or blood, she was completely bald headed. It took her down a few notches.

I love her very much, but she's just so hot and cold and she's really smart too. She's a character! But I love her so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Click on "details" and you'll see that girl in all her bald headed glory.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a Sebright hen who loves my attention (probably because she gets extra treats) whenI walk out side she cackles really loud and notifies all the other hens I'm out she loves to fly up on me and beg for treats and flying up on the back porch 15ft above the ground and look in the window my dad hates it!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Steinwand.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That always makes it more fun when Dad hates it.

If there is that one in the flock that makes keeping them so much more fun. Welcome, Steinwand.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah my dad doesn't mind the hens but my roos keep on attacking him! Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do they see him as competition? 

I had a tiny d'Uccle that went after everyone other than me. It used to take everything I had not to laugh when that tiny thing got grown men running for cover.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

melaniebazzell said:


> I've got a crazy Buff Orpington also. Her name is BaldMeanie.
> 
> She's constantly chattering, wants to be in my lap all the time, but when I let her in my lap she pecks at me.
> 
> ...


Well Melanie me and you both have psychos. But loveable ones. Right now mine runs away from me shrieking . She's molting and probably doesn't want to be touched.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a d'Uccle roo and two Cochin Roos they are the ones that attack everyone but me (due to a well aimed kick)


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Do they see him as competition?
> 
> I had a tiny d'Uccle that went after everyone other than me. It used to take everything I had not to laugh when that tiny thing got grown men running for cover.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> I have a d'Uccle roo and two Cochin Roos they are the ones that attack everyone but me (due to a well aimed kick)


Ahhh, I see you like playing soccer or football. I prefer football.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Yeah I actually did play soccer for a little while lol


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

From left to right: Napoleona, Jase, Helen


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cool! This is my psycho-who won't come near me because she's molting.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

She looks mad! LOL!


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Her eye is so expressive it's almost human like!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Cool! This is my psycho-who won't come near me because she's molting.
> 
> View attachment 28466


Man what a look! All my girls are sweet. Wilbur has come back around. Sometimes when I got out just to sit and watch they make all kinds of racket wanting treats. Funny story Hubby happen to be outside when one of the barred was laying. She was the only one in the coop making loud noises, but all the others were down below looking up and it was like they were cheering her on while she was laying. Soo funny to hear him tell me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She's normally real sweet unless she's molting. She does look evil. Her sister is becoming very docile.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> Cool! This is my psycho-who won't come near me because she's molting.
> 
> View attachment 28466


She's certainly beautiful!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> Yeah my dad doesn't mind the hens but my roos keep on attacking him! Lol


They learn to attack because you take a step backwards. Dad must never take a step back and wear heavy jeans and walk towards him as he comes toward. If you step back at a challenge, you have submitted. From then on, fast walk behind him for a few minutes. I've never had a problem with any roo except a bantam. Don't let the roo eat drink or mate in front of you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That only works if they are not smart enough to make sneak attacks from the rear. That's what my Shoester would do. Little guy would come sneaking up behind people and nail them. Since he never went after me I always forgot that's what he'd do until he hit someone.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I heard that if you back away they won't attack but since you have had success with that I'll try


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Walking towards Shoester worked, that's when he learned a sneak attack from behind was successful.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Haha yeah the lowest roo in the pecking order sneaks up from behind


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shoester was not the lowest rooster in the pecking order, he had no competition at all even though I had about 20 males. I had 100 chickens, all in breeding groups. None had access to the others.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Don't let the roo eat drink or mate in front of you.


I never heard that.Is it a matter of dominance?Or what?


----------



## catharina.berge (Sep 3, 2017)

Check her feet, is she lame? Do you have a ladder for her to go to her perch?


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I think a lot of us have "special" chickens.I have Precious,who was an only chick that grew up with the dog.She thinks she is a dog and bullies the dog who is terrified of her and just her.She will hold an egg in until she gets in the house to the dirty laundry basket to lay.She gets on the couch and naps,like the dog, and will chase him off to take his warm spot.She likes to have her belly rubbed.She's my "special"chicken.


When I brought my Easter Egger pullet home, it was still very early spring, cold outside and she was my 1st chicken... To keep her from freezing, I let her stay in the house with us for about a month. She would sit along the back of the couch near my shoulder while we watched tv and if I fell asleep without putting her in the cage for the night, I'd wake up with her roosted on my chest! As SOON as she'd see my eyes open, she'd buck, cluck and croon until I rubbed the back of her neck and under her wings. Once I had, she flatten herself out like a pancake and go back to sleep on me.

Because of this, she alone is on the untouchable list... She will never, ever be culled or meet a stew pot!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awwwww!!!You got bit by the chicken bug.Chickens make wonderful pets and are under-rated.I've had chickens for almost 17 yrs and they still continue to amaze me though I can't keep them from pooping on the front porch,it's an ongoing battle that I am loosing.


----------

